# potty training with autism



## LeeLouClare

Just wondered if I could have some tips. My son who is three was diagnosed with autism in December. He hasn't made much progress, but slow progress is better then none. He doesn't speak or understand most "commands" (asking him to sit down and eat and stuff). Lately he's getting extremely distressed and grabbing his downstairs, I'm wondering if he's noticed he's peeing as he's not sore or anything. 
but how to go around potty training when I can't communicate with him? The advice I got was to get him to pick his potty and take a picture of it and laminate it. Leave him without a nappy show him the picture when he wee's and put him on it. So he'll eventually gets thats how he can ask how to go to the potty. 
It's confusing to say the least, if I don't get it how is Sam going to?


----------



## AP

The idea of the picture laminated is a good one. Dont panic if he just can't understand right now - children with autism potty train at various ages, early and "late". 

Our daughter finally got it at 4.5yrs, she was just simply ready at that point, armed with a social story book made by nursery. It was just a 6-7 book of laminated printed pages that showed the actions of taking trousers down, sitting on toilet, washing hands. It became a game and a huge achievement to her. Speech came about 2 weeks later! :shock: She still wears a nappy at night and will be 6 in June. 

The best advice i can give you is don't ever feel pushed into it by anyone, your LO will he ready when hes ready. You can give him guidance with social stories, made by yourself with photos, or a tablet app. :)


----------



## PresqueVu

I agree, social stories are fantastic - breaking it up into small visual cues. You can get a chart or story from ebay if you don't have the time to make your own. If you leave this somewhere he can get to, he could maybe bring this to you when he starts feeling the need?


----------



## sethsmummy

the visual thing is something iv seen used a lot. My son has a long one with th different stages of toileting on it and he can talk us through each stage. 

If you make it and stick some velcro on it and another bit to a wall yo can stick it there. When he does a pee you can show him the picture so that he slowly assosiates the picture with going to the toilet then as he gets older and understands the process a little more he could go get the picture whenever he needs a pee. 

But in all honesty hun they might not work.. neither has really worked to help my son potty train yet. Hes just turned 5 and were nowhere closer than we were when he was 3. We are hoping to try through the summer and hope that now he is verbal that we can crack it before he goes to primary school. Everybody i have spoken to has just said it will just suddenly happen when you least expect it. 

dont let anyone make you feel bad or try push you into anything regarding the potty training. :hugs:


----------



## willow25

My daughter does understand the mechanics of using the toilet,and can tell me when she has soiled her nappy, but she just wont go near it, I think for her its a sensory thing , she is nearly four and my mum drops not so subtle hints that she should be out of nappies :wacko: , but my gut tells me she will use the toilet when shes ready :flower:


----------



## Thurinius

I stupidly started too early before he had any language, it took eight months and he really only truly got it when he had some words. But he still wants me to take him there rather than go by himself.


----------



## Reid

I trained my son he doesn't have a diagnosis of autism or anything else yet other than speech delay.
He didn't have very many words at all and none associated with using the potty. We started training him in the summer after his 3rd birthday as he could run round the house with just a t shirt and we kept the potty in the living room at this point he had started pulling his pull ups off when he'd done the toilet. To start with he hated the potty he would actually scream at it when we sat it at him to use and the carpet got it a good few times (thank god for the vax carpet shampooer best thing I have ever bought) we also took him to the toilet when we went so he could see this is what mummy and daddy do. He actually picked it up pretty quickly I thought and we made a huge sing and dance about it when he used the potty he wouldn't sit on it even when he 1st started to poo in it he's crouch over it. Poos took a little longer and to start with he'd only do it in his pull ups or pants I hear this is pretty common so I would take his pull up and put the poo in the potty yes ano a bit yucky but when you're child doesn't have language it's important to show them visuals for what you're trying to teach. After a while he accepted it and started using it for no 2.
The 1st time he used the big toilet I was just walking Into the hall and seen him so I stood back and watched him and he used the toilet by himself once he done it big song and dance again he done the very same the 1st time he done a no 2 went away by himself and used it. He still doesn't use talk to say he needs I've got good at reading his body language and he just go's himself now
It takes time but he'll get there in his own time my son needs his own time to accept things.
Sounds like your little boy could be ready if he's holding his bits he's aware of doing the toilet now it's just scary and new to them and you can't explain it to a none verbal child like you would a verbal child. 
Good luck with it I'm sure he'll do great and make you really proud xx


----------



## alibaba24

I don't know specifically about toilet training a child on the spectrum but with my daughter who had very poor receptive and expressive language at age 3. she trained she would use the word "pee pee" eventually she lengenthed it to "need to pee pee" she couldnt understand instruction etc either about from one word command such as toilet or pee. she would not entertain the potty in any way shape or form so got her a little toilet seat and straight to toilet. she hated having nappy off at first but wasnt long til she got over it. another thing i was thinking when you say your son is distressed and grabbing his downstairs I know this can be a sign of wanting to potty train etc but it might also be sign of a urine infection making him uncomfortable. always worth getting it checked out as they are nasty things to have x


----------



## LeeLouClare

Okay. Thank you everyone. Going to try this Easter.


----------



## willow25

Big news - after reading this thread yesterday i think it gently pushed me to re visit toilet training and today my little girl did her very first wee on the toilet :happydance: , thanks op :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

willow25 said:


> Big news - after reading this thread yesterday i think it gently pushed me to re visit toilet training and today my little girl did her very first wee on the toilet :happydance: , thanks op :thumbup:

:wohoo: thats amazing! Well done to her :wohoo: 

LeeLou ill be right there with you as we try our 5 year old :) x


----------



## lusterleaf

Thank you for posting this. This is also something I worry about. My son is 2.5 but he has very poor receptive and expressive language. He likes to go into the bathroom and flush the toilet and unroll the toilet paper but that's about it! I will probably re-visit this in another year but its good to know the techniques and strategies you have all shared.


----------

